# Minimum # Of Harlequin Rasboras?



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

It's true schooling/shoaling fish will be stressed if kept in too small of a group.
But being rasboras, as active tight schoolers as they are, even if you managed to get a group of them, that tank is still too small for their activity levels.
So that small tank size would stress them as well. They really need the space to swim around.

I'm personally not big on small tanks so I'm sure what fish to recommend to house with the betta.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

That tank is too small for any harlequin rasboras, they need more space to move around. And 5-6 is the absolute minimum number. 
In a tank that size, you can keep microrasboras like chili rasboras. Get at least 6, and keep an eye on them to be sure the betta doesn't try to eat them at first.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Do not put harlequin rasboras in anything less than a 20g. You should have at least 5-6 at the very least IMO (like other schooling fish)
I have a few old harlequins and they are pretty large. At least 3-4x the size of juveniles (1-1.5in)

I stick to my claim that anything under 5-10g should only contain either a betta or shrimp. Other fish need larger tanks


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for your replies everyone!

I understand it is a small tank, I just like how they look tropical and are small. I need something Tetra size maybe? I do not want neon Tetras, can I use just about any species of Tetra??

The tank does have a few shrimp with the Betta, but I wanted something else to bring the tank together with more motion. Anything tiny you can think of? My Betta does chase the shrimp sometimes (no flaring) but they vanish quicker than he can move. 

This is a bare tank photo of what I am working with here...


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

No your tank is too small for schooling fish like tetras. Buy a bigger tank if you want fish like that. Everyone thinks because fish like neons are small they can throw a handful in a 5 gallon. This is not the case. Fish like tetras are quite active and need space to swim around and be housed in groups of at least 5.

I would agree that basically your only options are something like micro rasboras as mentioned above. Even still I think 5g is too small but whatever


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

So I have no options? Betta and shrimp? I do not want snails


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree with everyone. Those tetras are fast and need their space. Personally, I think you are already fully stocked with the betta, but you could probably get away with 6 microrasboras of some sort. 5 gallons is pretty tiny.

On the other hand, your betta will be so happy he has such a nice tank all to himself


----------



## Cheetah2 (Nov 24, 2015)

I have 7 harlequins in a 10 gallon and they are doing well (but this is temporary). Once the 40 gallon is cycled, they will be moved so I can increase their school and add other fish. Most of what I've read about them says 10g is the minimum, but I've also seen opinions about 20g as the minimum - which probably addresses their full adult size.

I had a 5 gallon for my betta for about a week. Once I realized he had to live alone, I immediately upgraded.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

There are micro rasboras like chili rasboras you can put in there but not with a betta. They'd be snacks.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for talking me out of it everyone, my Betta will appreciate it


----------



## Fin2you (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a group of 4 itty bitty baby harlequin rasbora's growing out in my 10gal tank with my betta (I have the most laid back to the point of depressed betta ever). But these little guys are seriously 1/2 the size of my baby finger tip & I am a small woman (5.2). Once they've grown to the size of average baby's I will add to their numbers. Their final home will eventually be either the 30gal or the big tank (55 or 75gal not sure yet) that I want for downstairs! 
I plan eventually on final tank stock of 5-7 Chili rasbora's with my betta & a couple otto catfish for "algae clean up crew". & that is with a 20gal filter on the 10gal planted tank.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

No worries. Sometimes we want to think that more company would make happier fish. But in reality, the Betta could care less, and actually might not like the company and prefer more room to itself. Then while trying to please one fish with more company, we have to take into account the other tankmates we add in and if they would in fact be happy. Depends on the fish though. For this case, fish and tank size, it just doesn't work out. Don't mind the rather stern "no's". Glad you took the advice in a positive light, as I understand you were simply asking a question and were open to hearing everyone out.

Welp, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

You come across many who knock the nano tanks in this hobby. I'm not one. It's true though that the harlequins do grow pretty large. I've had success with keeping Cardinal tetras with a betta. Check out this link:

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/nano-fish-for-small-aquariums-5134.html


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey, Pattern8. Great link with a list compiled for all those questions out there asking about small sized fish.

Yeah, I'm one of those that doesn't like housing most fish species in tiny tanks. While many fish can physically fit inside, it's nothing like how their living quarters/environment should be like in comparison to the large bodies of water they live in, in nature. And improper housing really does affect fish in negative ways. To what degree depends how "incompatible" (for lack of a better word) it is in regards to the particular fish's "preferences" (more like necessities).

Harlequins pretty much just get the size of Cardinal tetras, just a bit taller bodied.
According to the link you posted, they even don't recommend tetras (cardinals) in anything smaller than a 15 gallon, even stating their activity levels (although their comparison of activity levels to danios and minnows is pretty far off, assuming they are comparing cardinals/neons, not other tetras like the more active rummy nose tetras).

yeah..


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I personally would not recommend schooling/shoaling fish in anything smaller than a 10g, more so if they are sharing with a betta. In a smaller tank the betta will feel more cramped and is more likely to get aggressive with the other fish (or the other fish get nippy with the betta).


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*I took your suggestions into consideration and my Betta thanks you that I left him alone haha although he does do well with shrimp and soon to be Nerites. That tank has filled in and continues to weekly:*










*Same style tank, only this is a 15.8G that I want schooling fish in...no Betta. Still too small for Harlequins? I can at least school up some Tetras of some type right? What do you think...I will be keeping it open except for the centerpiece driftwood and some mostly carpeting plants:*


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

You definitely could get a school of 8 neons or cardinals in that. Never really understood why people thought neons or cardinals were super active. They are not nearly as active as fish like rummynose or cherry barbs or cloud minnows etc.


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had 5 harlequin's in my 20g for the past three years with good success. They've grown close to full size and I will be upgrading to a bigger tank in the near future and look forward to getting maybe 10 more


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Would be nice if I had enough room for both Tetras & Harlequins say 5-6 of each, no?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I think that would work, if you stick to small tetras. It is a lovely tank, and I look forward to seeing it up and running.
I love harlequins. They are one of my favourite fish. Right now, I have 11 in my planted 66 gallon tank. They always stick together. They have been extremely long lived for me.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

None of my major brand pet stores even carry Harlequins, I was not even able to find Cardinal's either only Neon's which kind of sucks. I think I will just go with as many Cardinal's as I can if I can ever find them...maybe 12-15?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

That would look really nice. I hope you can find the fish that you like. Will any of the store order them in for you? You could ask, it can't hurt to ask!


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I keep a 9 gallon tank with 5 harlequins, 4 green neons and a small colony of orange neo shrimp. I started off with more and a few were lost over time, but the tank has stabilized for more than a year with these nine fish. I love the harlequins - they come right to the front of the tank and beg for food whenever I walk by. The neons do too, but they are much more shy and quiet. They likely would be happier with a few more to add to their school. If I were doing it over again, I'd just go with the harlequins and skip the green neons altogether.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

How much harder are cardinals to keep than neons? 

I was thinking instead of all the same kind, if I do go with all Tetra what different kinds of Tetra can I get to school together??


----------



## wmnash (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you certain your rasboras are mini harlequins? A few weeks ago I stumbled across brightly colored copper/orange rasboras the size you describe. But they were in a tank at the LFS next to harlequins that wer much larger. I was assured they were "porkchop" rasboras. Later, I learned the common name is "lambchop" raspboras. I went back and bought all the LFS had left (9 of them). They are stunning racing back and forth in my 75 gallon planted tank. Very, VERY happy fish. I swear they actually smile. And at first look they appear to be young harlequins, but they aren't. I've been assured they will barely grow to .50 to 1.0 inch. The store owner claims they are bought mostly by folks who keep nano aquariums. However, they certainly appreciate 75 gallons of room.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

wmnash said:


> Are you certain your rasboras are mini harlequins? A few weeks ago I stumbled across brightly colored copper/orange rasboras the size you describe. But they were in a tank at the LFS next to harlequins that wer much larger. I was assured they were "porkchop" rasboras. Later, I learned the common name is "lambchop" raspboras. I went back and bought all the LFS had left (9 of them). They are stunning racing back and forth in my 75 gallon planted tank. Very, VERY happy fish. I swear they actually smile. And at first look they appear to be young harlequins, but they aren't. I've been assured they will barely grow to .50 to 1.0 inch. The store owner claims they are bought mostly by folks who keep nano aquariums. However, they certainly appreciate 75 gallons of room.


Do they look similar to, but different than the Harlequins?

Lambchop and Porkchop are just common names and can cause confusion as many people use different names, so they aren't that trustworthy to ID fish by.

Lambchop or Porkchop could be a common name referring to Trigonostigma espei (scientific name).

Trigonostigma henegli look very similar to espei and too has the same shorter body like them, just the orange color covers less area (tail to end of "pork chop", not all the way from tail to mouth. Some stores easily confuse this species with espei, so they may be called lambchop or porkchop as well, but they are also called glowlight rasboras.

Harlequin rasbora is the common name, while Trigonostigma heteromorpha is their scientific name. Their is also a purple color morph (some strains poorly exhibit this selective bred trait).

Espei and Hengeli pretty much reach the same length as Harlequins/Heteromorpha, but they stay shorter (not as tall bodied).
Espei are my favorite schooling fish with their great colors, active swimming and boldness.

There is Trigonostigma somphongsi, but I've never seen them available in the hobby.

As you can tell by their very active swimming that they do indeed love to swim around, hence why I don't recommend keep active fish such as these in small tanks. Yes they can survive in small tanks, but if you ever keep them in a larger tank and see their true activity, you know they aren't really happy in a small tank. It's like keeping an active dog breed in a small room/yard all the time.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

So all Rasbora fish are schoolers??


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Teebo said:


> How much harder are cardinals to keep than neons?
> 
> I was thinking instead of all the same kind, if I do go with all Tetra what different kinds of Tetra can I get to school together??


I have actually found cardinals to be hardier than neons.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

touch of sky said:


> I have actually found cardinals to be hardier than neons.


I had read a quote about them being one of the least hardy fish in the hobby? False?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

In my water, which is moderately hard, cardinals seems to do better for me, as do black neons. Neons never seemed to live very long for me.


----------

